# ice auger mount question



## nebeyes (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking for an auger mount for my atv any suggestions on the best one im leaning towards the moose


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just have 2 of the Mad Dog Fin holders on my ATV. Seems to work out pretty slick. Alot faster than other mounting systems for augers i have seen with velcro and can be bought for 20 to 30 bucks at any sportsman store.
MM21


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I got the mad dog one and it works good. You will need a rack that has the metal bars because it will be easier to put on the ATV.


----------

